# beman diva arrows



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

I have a bunch of them......never fletched....

Are you looking for some? 

I also have the spine charts for them.


----------



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

I think that with the advent of A/C/E and X10s, the Diva has gone by the wayside. They don't make them anymore that's for sure. That doesn't mean that they're terrible arrows by any means though. 

Bit of trivia, but the last great skinny all carbon target shaft was probably the CT McKinney's which I hear is making a comeback possibly this year.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

hkim823 said:


> I think that with the advent of A/C/E and X10s, the Diva has gone by the wayside. They don't make them anymore that's for sure. That doesn't mean that they're terrible arrows by any means though.
> 
> Bit of trivia, but the last great skinny all carbon target shaft was probably the CT McKinney's which I hear is making a comeback possibly this year.


Yep...Rick is making a new high-end FITA arrow. I just can't remember the name of it. 

He said it would be available this month, IIRC.


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

*I think*

your talking about Carbon Impact Ultra Fast LT's. That is the arrow a fellow coach and I are currently testing for our JOAD students.

Regards

Tom


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

massman said:


> your talking about Carbon Impact Ultra Fast LT's. That is the arrow a fellow coach and I are currently testing for our JOAD students.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tom


Carbon Impact is a different company-it was started by the guy who founded BEMAN (Beman was sold to Easton)./ CI is French with a US office in michigan and most of their stuff is now made in china

CARBON TECH is Rick's compay. His CT Mckinney's still hold the record for the highest FITA ever shot (1414-roger hoyle 2001 world trials)

I have a bunch of the Beman DIVAS (french made-Ann Hoyt used to sell alot of them)

great arrows for kids


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

*If you want some DIVA's*

Talk to Mark Hall of Halls Arrow Archery in Manchester CT, 1-860-646-0443.
Pretty sure they have some older DIVA inventory.

Tom


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

massman said:


> Talk to Mark Hall of Halls Arrow Archery in Manchester CT, 1-860-646-0443.
> Pretty sure they have some older DIVA inventory.
> 
> Tom



Beman makes an arrow (can't recall its name) that use the same components

You can use easton 13/64 or 14/64 slip on nocks or (far better but more expensive by about 12 bucks a dozen) aluminum glue on G nock adapters (that allow you to find a miss with a metal detector). sadly, the beman points tend to be a bit light-the 13/64 points are in the 54 grain range while the old diva points were available up to 100 or more for even the lightest shafts


----------



## mbu (Oct 22, 2003)

Recordkeeper said:


> Yep...Rick is making a new high-end FITA arrow. I just can't remember the name of it.
> 
> He said it would be available this month, IIRC.


Rick presented these arrows in Las Vegas. They do look great and are very light. Diameter is comparable to A/C/E. I believe, it will be priced in accord with very high quality, but let's wait for the official announcement. Not sure about the name, but saw "CT McKinney XP - Shafts" coming soon at his company website. Could be it.


----------

